# How many miles did you put on your car last year?



## bradley8795 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just wondering how many miles did you guys and gals put on your car in 2014?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

32k


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

19k


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

25K


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

17K


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

15k but only been using it for cab work for 5 1/2 months


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My income tax deductions due to mileage expenses are greater than the money I made uber ing on!


----------

